# What is you favorite operating system?



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2011)

I have always wondered this, what is your favorite operating system (on a computer). I can't get them all so I'll just put the main ones. If your favorite OS is not an option in the poll, please post.

There are too many recent Mac versions so I only put "Mac".


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2011)

>I wish I could pick more than one
I like Windows xp, Vista, 7, and Ubuntu Linux all equally.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm forced to use W7 but I love OSX. Some distributions of Linux are cool too...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 13, 2011)

I use Ubuntu Linux. It's very useful and free, which makes it an ideal choice.


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 13, 2011)

Windows because I'm not a very cool kid.


----------



## EVH (Jan 13, 2011)

Posting this before the flame war between Macs and PCs start.

XP and Ubuntu


----------



## alkanova (Jan 13, 2011)

Snow Leopard. Too many recent Mac systems? Don't people mostly use the last three Systems just like windows? That's biased! I demand a war lol. That aside, I like Ubuntu too. Tt's very nice.

Who wanna bet that no one is gonna choose Vista? (and if someone does we will have to kill them)


----------



## VP7 (Jan 13, 2011)

I clicked other.

DOS and Commodore 64


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 13, 2011)

i can't have one favorite. to many issues with all ive tried. W7 and snow leopard


----------



## mr6768 (Jan 13, 2011)

Win 7 is so cool


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jan 13, 2011)

Alienware Breed AlienGUIse


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2011)

XP ftw.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 14, 2011)

Big mac.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 14, 2011)

alkanova said:


> Who wanna bet that no one is gonna choose Vista? (and if someone does we will have to kill them)


 
umm I like Vista...

I know it sucks, but I'm tired of XP and not cool enough to get Win7, and I don't know enough about Ubuntu or Mac to judge them.


----------



## andreccantin (Jan 14, 2011)

*Favourite OS*

Windows 3.1! Three floppies of awesome!

[/sarcasm]

Seriously, I run Open SuSE. I do plan to try a few other Linux's now that I have space for them.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 14, 2011)

I like Windows Vista, believe it or not. Windows 7 is aslo good and I dislike mac. I haven't tried Linux, but would like too.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2011)

andreccantin said:


> Windows 3.1! Three floppies of awesome!
> 
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> Seriously, I run Open SuSE. I do plan to try a few other Linux's now that I have space for them.


 
Windows 3.1 is not an OS, it is a graphical shell running on top of DOS. I also remember DOS being 3 floppies, but Windows 3.1 being 7 and 3.11 being 9.

My favorite OS for normal use: Windows 7
My favorite OS for personal use: BartPe (customisable XP running entirely from CD or USB). I have "wasted" hundreds of hours getting it to support all my hardware and software and I love how it runs right now. Never going to update it though, perfection has been reached and I won't NEED to update any of the software on there until Windows 9 will be running on my phone that I will only have to dock to become my workstation


----------



## Samania (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm a PC and Windows 7 was my idea


----------



## garcijo (Jan 14, 2011)

Windows 7= Epic Fail
MacOsX or Ubuntu = Best OS ever!!!!!


----------



## KYLOL (Jan 14, 2011)

garcijo said:


> Windows 7= Epic Fail
> MacOsX or Ubuntu = Best OS ever!!!!!


 
I agree, MacOsX is the best.
If you are 6 years old and have trouble reading and writing.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 17, 2011)

Other.

IBM i (formerly known as i5/OS or any of the previous versions as fully backwards compatible for the last 20 years). Runs on IBM mid-range computers, virus resistant and to my knowledge security has never been successfully hacked. 

Great for business but the availability of games is lousy.


----------



## Whippopotamus (Jan 17, 2011)

Arch Linux all the way, when you install, it doesnt even have a GUI. Plus it's Packet Manager is called PacMan. XD


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 17, 2011)

I won't wote, can't find TOS/GEM in the list :/


----------



## riffz (Jan 18, 2011)

When I first got my laptop I hated Vista compared to XP, but once I upgraded to Windows 7 I quite liked it and it's now my preferred operating system.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 18, 2011)

Slackware Linux <3
also Arch, recently...


----------



## shelley (Jan 18, 2011)

It took a while to get everything working (mostly because my laptop's wireless card isn't supported by the default open source drivers), but I'm loving my lean mean Arch Linux install.

Surprised you didn't include Ubuntu on the poll. That seems to be the popular gateway distro for Linux newbies these days.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I've only really tried Windows XP, Vista, and 7, but between the three, I must say I prefer Windows 7.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Win7. Only ever used XP vista (for a few weeks) and 7.


----------



## notluK (Jan 18, 2011)

Windows 7. Though I really enjoy Ubuntu a lot.

I've dabbled with OSX a bit, and enjoy it, but I don't think I'm popular enough to use it in the long term. :3


----------



## javirk (Jan 18, 2011)

I have tried Linux, Windows and Mac, and I hate windows, but the OS I like the most is Mac


----------



## Bryan (Jan 20, 2011)

Flipper said:


> Other.
> 
> IBM i (formerly known as i5/OS or any of the previous versions as fully backwards compatible for the last 20 years). Runs on IBM mid-range computers, virus resistant and to my knowledge security has never been successfully hacked.
> 
> Great for business but the availability of games is lousy.



I've played Tetris on OS/400. And playing Quake on it I believe is possible.


----------



## Forte (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't really mind anything recent


----------



## Escher (Jan 20, 2011)

my favorite operating system is forte


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 20, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to get a CR48 (ChromeOS prototype device) from Google, and I've thoroughly enjoyed that for the last few weeks. If there isn't a very specific program that I need, I'm finding myself grabbing my CR48 far more than I'm using my laptop that has Win7/Ubuntu.


----------



## Truncator (Jan 20, 2011)

XP.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 21, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > Other.
> ...



I've also played Tetris as well as Space Invaders and a few other early Arcade Game rip-offs on OS/400 green screen (basically anything were the graphics could be replaced by patterns made up of text characters and usually created by bored in-house programmers).

I think games like Quake (and of course Doom which was the first to require IT departments to do serious amounts of "out of hours maintenance work") use the PC's OS and just utilise the AS/400 network for the PC's to communicate rather than running on the IBM OS.


----------



## auscuber (Jan 21, 2011)

Mac.


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 21, 2011)

Depends on the task at hand:

Graphic design (Photoshop, renders, blender, etc.) - Mac OS
Gaming, browsing the net, etc. - Windows 7
Work/School realted, programming/etc. - Linux (Scientific Linux/RedHat/Fedora/Ubuntu)


----------



## Bryan (Jan 21, 2011)

Flipper said:


> I've also played Tetris as well as Space Invaders and a few other early Arcade Game rip-offs on OS/400 green screen (basically anything were the graphics could be replaced by patterns made up of text characters and usually created by bored in-house programmers).
> 
> I think games like Quake (and of course Doom which was the first to require IT departments to do serious amounts of "out of hours maintenance work") use the PC's OS and just utilise the AS/400 network for the PC's to communicate rather than running on the IBM OS.



Nope. OS/400 supports X-Windows protocol through the PASE runtime, so anything you can compile for AIX, you can probably get to run on OS/400. You'll need some other PC to display the X-Windows, but that's no difference than running VNC or things like that.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 21, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Nope. OS/400 supports X-Windows protocol through the PASE runtime, so anything you can compile for AIX, you can probably get to run on OS/400. You'll need some other PC to display the X-Windows, but that's no difference than running VNC or things like that.



I missed the BIG clue in your location.

I knew you could run AIX as a separate OS in a partition on the AS/400 (Power System or whatever the current term is) and that Quake could be compiled for that but never thought to try on OS/400. We had plenty of PC servers on the network the AS/400's were on so never had to be creative.

Has anyone tried it? 

Do you think the game speed will suffer or be primarily down to the graphics processor in the PC?


----------

